
Gmail will block .js file attachments starting February 13, 2017 - petethomas
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2017/01/gmail-will-restrict-js-file-attachments.html
======
resoluteteeth
I don't know which is weirder, that jscript files are still executable by
default on Windows in 2017 or that google only just decided to block .js files
to handle this security problem.

------
parasubcutaneor
I have never, ever sent a JavaScript file to a person capable of reading
JavaScript, who actually wanted or needed a JavaScript file sent to them via
email. No one has ever requested such a thing from me.

That is something that has never happened to me.

~~~
qq66
I have. I'll do what I do with .EXEs already -- zip them and rename to .jpg.

~~~
saurik
In a world where email clients were maintained as actively as web browsers,
this behavior would be a default feature, in the same way we have weird
workarounds for HTTP proxies.

------
Const-me
They’ve been blocking .vbs since at least 2013. But they’re starting to block
functionally equivalent .js just now. Smart.

------
yuhong
This blog article don't say if this includes archives, but I assume that it
probably does.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
In the past I've been hit it's the "non exe" permission and for a while you
were able to bypass it by putting it in an archive file (Always found emailing
myself files handy when I didn't have a thumb drive to hand), but they scan
the file types of the files inside of archives these days so emailing a zip
with a exe in it doesn't work.

I guess the same will apply for .js files which might be a pain when emailing
a client a zip of the programming work you have done for them, but they do say
you can use Google Drive to host the file and send them a link to the google
drive download.

~~~
tuxracer
If you password protect the archive you should be good

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
Got to make sure that the table of contents can not be read at all. You might
not be able to extract the files without the password but if you can determine
the file type (and most password protected archives I've come across will
happily display the file names/types/protection status of each of the files
without the password) and still preform the block.

